# Death by a Thousand Forks?



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I realize that there has to be separate firmware forks for FSD Beta and some regional issues but, just wondering, are we currently seeing the greatest number of active (not including ones people are camping on) version branches ever?

Last count, there's:

2021.32(non-FSD)
2021.32(FSD [presume nobody now])
2021.36.(non-FSD)
2021.36.(FSD)
2021.40

Am I missing any?

Any thoughts on when things will start merging into one or two primary forks? Do we think this sort of thing will keep happening as Tesla expands market share worldwide?

(sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere)


----------



## zacster (Apr 24, 2021)

That's been my opinion too. Plus there are a lot of .dot releases although those should be sequential.

I currently have 2021.36.8, which has live sentry mode, but 2021.40 does not? I'm waiting on Tidal, which comes on the .40 release but that seems to be on hold for the moment. And .40.5 does have live mode but is also not going out to the users.

Maybe they'll all come back together for 2022.


----------

